# weinig moulders



## dave gill (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone here operate weinig moulding machines


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Dave


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Dave it that anything like "whining moulders" sounds like a router motor bearing going south? LOL I could be wrong, Dave, but I think that's a whole 'nother level above us routerologists. Good Luck in your search. Have you searched it on Yahoo or other forums? Bill


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Dave and welcome to the forums. Years ago I was the door department supervisor for Yorktowne Kitchens and oversaw the operation of 7 Weinigs. Most I believe were 7 head machines. We used them primarily for making rails and stiles for doors. Also, shaped some center panels on one (maybe a 4 head). What are your questions, maybe I can help.

Ross


----------

